# Hello from Wisconsin



## thanson02 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone.  My name is Trevor and I am from Wisconsin.  Been checking out the list for a while and finally decided to sign up.  I have been training in martial arts on and off for 20+ years, first in Tae Kwan Do and then Hwa Rang Do.  I like Korean food and culture, and I am looking forward to learning more about them.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!


----------



## donald1 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello Trevor!  The names Donald,  nice to meet you keep on learning,  it only gets better! 

I like culture,  once I was got to go to a lantern festival and see all the colorful lanterns


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 19, 2014)

welcome to the forum.
I hope the weather has not been to cruel to you lately


----------



## Takai (Nov 19, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Instructor (Nov 20, 2014)

Welcome!  Big Korea'o'file myself.  Glad to have you on Martial Talk.


----------



## thanson02 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey Donald.  Very cool!  I have not had the pleasure myself.  I live in a smaller town and most of my interactions with Korean culture have involved some great food, interesting clothing, snippets of the language, and reading up on their history and customs.  I had a opportunity to go to Korea a few years back, but lacked the funds at the time.  I regretted it and it is certainly on my bucket list.


----------



## thanson02 (Nov 20, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> welcome to the forum.
> I hope the weather has not been to cruel to you lately



Well, the fact it feels like January and not November isn't too much of a shock, it's suppose to be in the 40s this weekend, and it is Wisconsin after all.  I feel bad for the folks out east, especially in Buffalo.  Lake effect sucks...


----------



## Troubadour (Nov 20, 2014)

Hey! A fellow TKD student from Wisconsin!



thanson02 said:


> Well, the fact it feels like January and not November isn't too much of a shock, it's suppose to be in the 40s this weekend, and it is Wisconsin after all.  I feel bad for the folks out east, especially in Buffalo.  Lake effect sucks...



It's frikkin cold in Wisconsin. No denying that.


----------



## Nick Soapdish (Nov 20, 2014)

thanson02 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone.  My name is Trevor and I am from Wisconsin.  Been checking out the list for a while and finally decided to sign up.  I have been training in martial arts on and off for 20+ years, first in Tae Kwan Do and then Hwa Rang Do.  I like Korean food and culture, and I am looking forward to learning more about them.




Welcome.  Hope you enjoy yourself. I started in Tae Kwon Do myself.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 21, 2014)

thanson02 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone.  My name is Trevor and I am from Wisconsin.  Been checking out the list for a while and finally decided to sign up.  I have been training in martial arts on and off for 20+ years, first in Tae Kwan Do and then Hwa Rang Do.  I like Korean food and culture, and I am looking forward to learning more about them.



Welcome to MT.  If you have been here for a while and went ahead and signed up, I am sure you will like it.  Looking forward to your input.

I guess you could say I like the Korean culture and food.  I have spent about 7 1/2 years in Korea, and been married to my wife for 36 years.  We eat mostly Korean food, and she watches the different Korean channels all the time.  I even like to rent or buy some of the Korean docu-dramas myself, mostly the old times stuff, different martial arts displayed of course.  

How different do you find TKD and HRD?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 22, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Happy Posting! 

 		:asian:


----------



## thanson02 (Nov 22, 2014)

Troubadour said:


> Hey! A fellow TKD student from Wisconsin!
> 
> 
> 
> It's frikkin cold in Wisconsin. No denying that.



Very true on the weather.  And as for TKD, I haven't trained in it for quite a few years.  Had a falling out with my old instructor and swore off martial arts for a while (small group politics and drama).  Got back into training with Hwa Rang Do because I realized that I really missed training and I have been doing that ever since.  I still have friends who train in TKD though and I talk shop with my brother who is a 2nd Dan.


----------



## thanson02 (Nov 22, 2014)

oftheherd1 said:


> Welcome to MT.  If you have been here for a while and went ahead and signed up, I am sure you will like it.  Looking forward to your input.
> 
> I guess you could say I like the Korean culture and food.  I have spent about 7 1/2 years in Korea, and been married to my wife for 36 years.  We eat mostly Korean food, and she watches the different Korean channels all the time.  I even like to rent or buy some of the Korean docu-dramas myself, mostly the old times stuff, different martial arts displayed of course.
> 
> How different do you find TKD and HRD?



I have heard that Korean Drama is very good.  I have not seen much, but someone I know recomended Queen Seondeok.  I found it on Amazon, but I want to watch a few episodes before I go and buy it.

As for the differences between TKD and HRD, they are very different.  The kickboxing is very simular (kickboxing is kickboxing after all) but we have a lot more joint locks, takedowns, and throws in our stand-up sparring, which really mixes up the defense options.  We also have a full ground fighting program and a full weapons sparring program that includes staff, twin sticks, swin sword, and long sword.  Lots of fun stuff.  Personally, I am a huge fan of the weapons program.  It just makes sense and I enjoy it quite a bit.


----------

